# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Fundament fürs Haus

## schiene

Ist es ratsam das Fundament worauf das Haus gebaut werden soll schon vorab bauen zu lassen?Kann ja eigentlich nichts kaputt gehen oder verrotten wenn wir vieleicht erst in 2-3 Jahren das Haus darauf bauen lassen wollen.
Geplant habe ich  17x17 Meter in einer Höhe von60 cm über den Boden.

----------


## Robert

Nach dem, was ich so mitbekommen habe, dann "setzt" sich der Boden noch.
So aus dem Bauch raus, würde ich dann auch mit dem Fundament abwarten, 
bis das durch ist...

----------


## chauat

Wenn du eine Betonplatte machst musst du drauf achten das kein Stahl mehr rausschaut. Grundsätzlich sollte Stahl ca. 2cm im Beton sein, Putz ist nicht das gleiche!
Später, also nach deinen 3 Jahren Winterschlaf   ::   wäre es angebracht die Platte mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gründlich zu reinigen. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das wir von einem verfestigten oder Natürlichen Erdboden sprechen, wie Robert schon mal angesprochen hatte.
Hmmm nun würde mich mal Interessieren was du dir für vorteile davon versprechen tust?
Bau lieber eine Mauer drum.   ::  


Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## schiene

> Wenn du eine Betonplatte machst musst du drauf achten das kein Stahl mehr rausschaut. Grundsätzlich sollte Stahl ca. 2cm im Beton sein, Putz ist nicht das gleiche!
> Später, also nach deinen 3 Jahren Winterschlaf    wäre es angebracht die Platte mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gründlich zu reinigen. 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das wir von einem verfestigten oder Natürlichen Erdboden sprechen, wie Robert schon mal angesprochen hatte.
> Hmmm nun würde mich mal Interessieren was du dir für vorteile davon versprechen tust?
> Bau lieber eine Mauer drum.   
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


Der Vorteil ist daß das Fundament dann schon fertig ist wenn wir mit dem Hausbau beginnen wollen.Sicher dauert es ja auch erst mal eine Weile bist alles gefestigt ist.
Auch kann mein Schwiegervater in Ruhe abwarten bis es einen günstigen Preis für Beton gib.Er weis worauf man achten muss und kann alles überwachen.
Aber wie du schon erwähnst,zuerst kommt die Mauer drum und dann das Fundament.

----------


## chauat

Ahh ok ,dann denke nur daran das die Jungs gerne den Stahl rausschauen lassen das kommt nach 2-3 Jahren nicht gut.   ::  
Stimmt auch das der Beton recht großen Preisunterschiede hat. Aus Erfahrung!!    ::  
Die dumme Mauer ist als Beispiel bei mir immer noch nicht gemacht, würde auch nicht gut kommen da ich über einen kleinen weg rein muss. Also erst die großen brocker fertig machen dann die Große Mauer, nee Spaß.   ::  




Gruß   ::   ::  
Martin

----------


## Siamfan

Strom und auch Wasser kann man in TH auch oberirdisch verlegen.

Abwasserrohre muessen aber vorgesehen werden.

----------


## Siamfan

In TH ist eigentlich die Skelett-Bauweise ueblich.

Es gibt aber auch welche, die auf "Platte" bauen.
Soweit ich es verstehe, braucht es dann aber auch entsprechend tragende Waende, fuer das Dach oder gar fuer ein weiteres Stockwerk.

Unter der Platte ist dann immer nochmal ein Fundament, wo die tragenden Waende drueber sind.

----------


## Siamfan

DAS halte ich fuer eine schwer interessante Sache:


Sorry, leider wieder verdreht. Aber ich denke man kann trotzdem erkennen, um was es geht.


Soweit ich es verstehe, werden die Steine auf zwei Haelften in zwei Formen erstellt.
Zuerst (zB) die untere Haelfte Giessen. ist die ausgehaertet und ausgeschalt,  giesst man die obere Haelfte und setzt eine ausgehaertete Unterhaelfte in den Weichen Beton drauf.

Diese Formen/Schalungen kann man sich selbst machen (lassen). Sollte auch aus Holz gehen.

Wenn man dann in D ist, kann Schwiegervater mit den Bruedern der Frau jeden Tag 2 x 10 Steinhaelften Giessen. Da koennten in einem Jahr 3.000 Steine fertig sein.








Und eine Geschaeftsidee haetten sie dann auch schon!?


Dafuer braucht es etwa 2.000 Steine

----------


## Siamfan

Typische Skelett-Bauweise

Zunächst werden lange Betonsäulen senkrecht in den Boden gerammt,  bis sie unten auf Festes kommen.
Die werden dann auf einer Höhe abgeschlagen (Presslufthammer). 
Die freigelegte Eisenarmierung wird dann in die Armierung der ersten Querstrebe unten eingebunden und gestutzt. 
Darauf kommen dann,  in der Armierung verbunden,  die ersten senkrechten Säulen. 
Usw usw
Dann wird unten Boden aufgefüllt, "verdichtet" und darauf wird der Fußboden des Erdgeschosses betoniert. 
DAS ist eine der Hauptschwachstellen dieser Bauweise, da da es dort immer genug Risse gibt,  wo Termiten und oder Ameisen durchkommen.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier npchmal das Fundament beim Skelett. 


Dieses wird aufgefüllt,  verdichtet (?), und eine Betonplatte mit Armierung rein gegossen.

Die Armierung ist aber nicht mit der des Skeletts verbunden.
Da entstehen überall Risse,  Fugen,  ...
Und da kommen die "Termiten-Ameisen " durch.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier mal noch ein Blick nach oben,  in dieser Baustelle:


Die Querstreben des Skelett -Gerüstes,  sind mit Schalbetonplatten ausgelegt. 
Diese haben bereits eine Lage Armierung. 
Darauf kommt die zweite Lage Baustahl und dann wirf betoniert,  ... fertig. 
Ich weiß,  es geht hier um die Alternative Bodenplatte,  aber wenn ich mit Skelett bauen würde,  bekäme ich im Erdgeschoß,  als Bodenplatte auch so eine Schalbetondecke!

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich setze das mal hier fort!


Sie Fortsetzung dort!

----------

